# 5$ for a goldfish feeder?



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I went to my lfs today and bought my first goldfish-feeder for my three 2" RBP. It cost me 5$. I think it's a bit expensive, how much do normally you guys pay for a 3" goldfish?

They ate 1/3 of it, and then they were full it seemed








Filmed it, if anyone wants to see I'll upload it tomorrow, if not, I won't bother


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I work at PetSmart and we sell "comet goldfish" around 3" for 26 cents.

I think you may have gotten ripped off, unless you bought what they call "fancy goldfish", which are slightly more rare than your common feeder.

As for the video, do you even have to ask if we want to see it?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I get at my LFS 8 golds (3" to 4") for a dollar.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> I get at my LFS 8 golds (3" to 4") for a dollar.
> [snapback]913178[/snapback]​


Well that's something I could just dream of here.. All the goldfish in the lfs is around that price.. The one I bought was actually the cheapest. They had one more that were maybe 1/2" bigger that costs 6-7$. They are not sold to be feeders though, it's not allowed in Norway.









As for the video, I'll be posting it tomorrow if I get it uploaded on the ftpserver.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Damn, that is one hell of an expensive feeder fish.

It would be cheaper (per pound) to feed them lobster!!!!!


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

YOu probably bought a "fancy"[email protected] work we sell 4 3"ish goldfish for $1....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Deph maybe you should go with filets at the store. I think that would be cheaper fro you. Best of luck...


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

I get 500 medium sized (1.5 to 3") feeders for 46$ CND


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

At my LFS they're a dollar a dozen, but I don't feed goldfish.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

dang 25 c for a 3-4 incher here. Why isint it allowed?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

$5.00 crazy!







I only spend $5.00 for 50 2"er's at the lfs.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

OMG U PAID THAT MUCH







i git minnows from the bait shop fo free


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

holy sh*t man i dont know what exactly size ur talkin about but even the larger goldfish at my store are like 26 cents each and the small goldfish about 2 to 3 inches is like 15 cents a peice or so and my fish eat like 10 in one night and i aint talkin about rosy reds lol


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

*Entrepreneurial Idea:* Start a small breeding operation.

There are bound to be more people in your locality that enjoy keeping predatory fish. You could start breeding some livebearers or convicts or something.

Probably stupid, but I was just thinking $....


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

ok man now i understand they dont want u feeding them as feeders so what theyve done is made sure you cant by marking them up to a crazy price srry man


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

i think you bought your self a koi.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> *Entrepreneurial Idea:* Start a small breeding operation.
> 
> There are bound to be more people in your locality that enjoy keeping predatory fish. You could start breeding some livebearers or convicts or something.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think!!









sounds like a GREAT idea!!

As for feeders... I never buy goldfish for feeding anyway. I'd suggest buying tetras or whatever else is on sale. my guys dine on the petco "special of the week" 1-2 times a month... rest of the time they get "GOOD FOOD"


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

next time ask what kind of goldfish before you purchase it.... that was too expensive...


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

donot start a breeding opp cuz it is gonna be a waste of time because u gotta wait till it breeds then u gotta raise the fry and who knows how long that takes,its better off just buying the feeders or other foods it will be alot better.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok. Now I've uploaded it: here!
Click at the "GoldfishXvid.avi" - compressed with xvid codec.
17mb, a bit big and not the best quality. 2minutes.

Enjoy


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

got ripped dude, sorry!


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

homie you got ripped on the feeder and the video dont work. aaah it looks like it aint your day


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

it must have been the extra tasty kind of gold fish.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

petco would just take a couple netfuls of large goldfish and charge me a dollar.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Hmm. It's a crazy price I know. But I didn't get ripped of, because that's the price for goldfish here in norway. A neon tetra costs 1$. F%"#¤ expensive country!!









Didn't the clip work for anyone? You must have xvid codec as I said.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

teflondon said:


> i think you bought your self a koi.
> [snapback]914067[/snapback]​


Thats what I thought when I first read this. Did it have any different colour patterns, like white dots?

--Dan


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Viewing the video, looks like you bought a fancy goldfish/fantail.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

teflondon said:


> i think you bought your self a koi.
> [snapback]914067[/snapback]​


Indeed. For $5, I can get 30-35 big feeders at my LFS. Dont know about any $5 goldfish unless they were Kois.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Well. What do you pay for e.g 10 neontetras then? I pay 10$ for 10 neons.

And, haven't anyone been able to see the clip?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

It's not really the same thing. At my LFS, theres like all those little "cubicle" tanks that have the normal pet fish, and you pay for those individually, like you pay for each fish. Then they have like a 75gallon tank with like 500 goldfish in it, and those are feeder goldfish, and they're a dollar/dozen, but they really just run the net through the tank, so you usually get like 15.









Neons you would pay like $2 for each one. I'm actually not sure how much they are. How much are mollies there?


----------

